# FM/CFS/ME Awareness Day - May 12



## 21107 (Mar 5, 2007)

May 12 is National Awareness day for FM/CFS/ME. Awareness day activities take place worldwide in an effort to increase awareness of FM/CFS/ME and allow patients and organizations to educate the general public, healthcare professionals and government officials. One of the most difficult aspects of having FM/CFS/ME is that most of the symptoms are invisible, which makes it hard for others to understand what living with this debilitating illness is really like. That's one of the reasons that Awareness Day is so important. For ideas and tips on what you can do to raise awareness go to: http://fmcfsme.d-3systems.com/advocacy.phpRemember, something is better than nothing at all!Misty RobertsPatient & FounderFM/CFS/ME Resourceshttp://fmcfsme.d-3systems.com/


----------

